# NIC or X-Pen?



## littl3red (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello all!

I'll be getting a pretty big paycheck soon, I've been WORKING MY BUTT OFF to get Teddy a new cage. I was going to get an X-pen, but I've been looking at NIC cages and I think I might be able to do it. I can't seem to find a place locally that provides coroplast, so what are your favorite alternatives to coroplast for flooring? (For NIC cages and/or X-pens?)

Also, what do you have? NIC cage, X-pen, something else? What do you love about them? What do you hate? I'm really torn on what to do for Teddy right now, any advice is much appreciated. :help


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 12, 2012)

I have NIC cages. I like that you can make them as big as you want or have space for and can build up if needed. They can also be used to make an x-pen or to bunny proof. If you can get the panels at a good price, it is cheaper than an x-pen (unless you can find one really cheap). They can be a bit of a pain to put together though. 
Flooring can be wood covered with stick on tiles, vinyl flooring. You want something that is easy to clean, can't be easily chewed or dug and will contain any mess.


----------



## asugrad96 (Aug 12, 2012)

I use both. I have a 3x2x3 NIC with an x-pen attatched to the front. I am very new at this, so I can't say I've come up with a list of things I like or don't like yet. If I had to pick one right now I think I'd go with NIC since the panels are smaller and offer more options as far as spacing and shaping. With the x-pen panels you're stuck with the size and height of the panel.


----------



## Samara (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a 6x3x3 NIC but I want to get an x-pen to attach to the front of it for more open zooming around. 

The NIC panels will allow you to change up the style to give your buns some variety if that helps make a decision.


----------



## littl3red (Aug 12, 2012)

I guess it would be nice to be able to add/renovate if I got another rabbit, moved, etc. And it would be cool to have multiple levels...


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 12, 2012)

The best thing about an xpen is that you can go in & play with your rabbit or just sit there. If you have more than 1 rabbit you can add another pen. Some styles have single panels you can add. But if you have a climber you're probably better off with nics. Honey isn't a climber, so she's got another level over her dig box.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 12, 2012)

I have 2 NIC cages. (1 at my parents and 1 at my apt). They are easy to put together. I find that I like to do it. They weigh less than x-pens. (at least the x-pen that I have). It is easy to make a devidor and put it in if you need to separate bunnies or if you get a new rabbit etc... I personally think that they look good. 

O and you can get Coroplast at Home Depot. (do not ask anybody there, not one of them will know what you are talking about. They will all tell you that they do not have it even though they do). I found it over by the lumber next to the plexy glass. I got a sheet this weekend for $12 counting tax. It comes in a 4'x8' sheet that it light as a feather. You can also get it at sign shops. (that is a much more expensive way to go but they have different colors).


----------



## littl3red (Aug 12, 2012)

I think I'm leaning more towards the NIC cage now, because I can build up and give Teddy more floor space. Plus, they do look pretty good, and I don't have to find a special way to cover the top to keep her from jumping out, which was a concern I had with the x-pen.


----------



## BunMommaD (Aug 12, 2012)

We have an x-pen and love it! We used some nic panels to extend it slightly but I love that he has room to run and jump and zoom


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

personally, I like NIC condo ziptied to an x-pen type run for extra space 

if you let your bunny roam free the majority of the time, the NIC condo alone would suffice... my place isn't bunny-proofed, though, and they're not really box trained yet 'cause they're so young so using pens on top of an 8'x10' waterproof tarp gives them loads of space to run around in while still being bunny-proof and easy to clean. my chewer can't chew through the tarp and I just get inside the pen and sweep it every day or two. I love that their "cage" is so roomy that I can very easily fit inside it with them, hehe (granted, it takes up pretty much my entire living room).


----------



## FreezeNkody (Dec 12, 2012)

I use an X-pen


----------



## JessicaK (Dec 12, 2012)

I found NIC cages to be more hassle than the x-pen.
The x-pen is also easier to move if necessary.


----------

